# Brody Bunny



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*TURTLE ...



*We got him from Backyard Bunny Barn:
http://www.backyardbunnybarn.com/


Turtle is a 7 week old tort Holland Lop. He came complete with a full pedigree, tattoo in the ear, and a cute face. His registered name would be ROEHE'S Turtle, a.k.a. Turtle. Ryan paid $40 for him.

He has already licked my finger and nibbled on Ryan's. It is going to be hard to not spend a lot of time with the little guy, but I want Ryan to spend the time with him, so that Turtle bonds closely with him and not me.































Here is Turtle Bunny's pedigree (which I have questions about it to post in the rabbitry):








And here is Turtle's first "cage", which Ryan created himself (with SOME help from me):










** Now, I am about to go post some new pictures of Marlin Bunny in his blog, ya'll best check out MY little man !


----------



## Leslie102 (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh so cute!!! Turtle looks a lot like my Oscar Congrats on the new bun! His setup looks ver nice!Can't wait to see more pics of the cute little guy!:happyrabbit:


----------



## monklover (Sep 20, 2007)

Awww he is so cute! :inlove: And so tiny! :shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2007)

Soooo cute! Congrats Ryan! Now you have to join the forum and ask your own questions and do your own research. It would be cool if you joined though.

He is a little cutie and I can't wait to hear all about him and see tons more pics!

CONGRATULATIONS! WELCOME HOME TURTLE!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Soooo cute! Congrats Ryan! Now you have to join the forum and ask your own questions and do your own research. It would be cool if you joined though.



Funny that you said that, Crystal. Ryan said to me the other day, "Now, when I get my own bunny, does this mean that I have to join the forum and become and addict too?"





:biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 20, 2007)

Aww cute! Baby torts are always gorgeous.

I LOVE the name :biggrin2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 20, 2007)

He is so *cutteee!*

Tell Ryan I said congrats!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I LOVE the name :biggrin2:



The man picked it out himself :thumbup. I just added on the "Bunny" part to make it "Turtle Bunny", since Marlin is "Marlin Bunny", lol.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats Ryan!  (And Amy! )

Turtle is the cutest name, I love it! Will Marlin ever meet him? 

You can have lots of fights like "I have the cutest bunny!" "No mine is the cutest!!"...lol!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Turtle is the cutest name, I love it! Will Marlin ever meet him?
> 
> You can have lots of fights like "I have the cutest bunny!" "No mine is the cutest!!"...lol!



Thanks, everyone. I will tell Ryan that the forum is pleased !


Michaela...I am planning on letting Marlin "meet" Turtle tomorrow on the bed in the spare bedroom, since it is a place that Marlin never goes into. As for future bonding...I am not sure .


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 20, 2007)

Whens Ryan joining?

Gtraz Ryan.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 20, 2007)

I think they would make a gorgeous pair, honestly, boy/boy pairs to me are the most beautiful thing, when they work.

Am I right in that they are the same colour? That's freaking adorable! Hehe :biggrin2:, a matching pair but different breeds.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I think they would make a gorgeous pair, honestly, boy/boy pairs to me are the most beautiful thing, when they work.
> 
> Am I right in that they are the same colour? That's freaking adorable! Hehe :biggrin2:, a matching pair but different breeds.



Alicia....when I make him :biggrin2:!


Michelle...yep, Marlin and Turtle are both Torts. Morgan is in the same color field too, pretty much !


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 20, 2007)

Woot! Go the torts :biggrin2: (having a broken tort myself, I reeeaaaallly like that colour)

I love Turtle Bunnys' setup, that looks cosy and spacious.

Is Ryan head over heals yet?


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Woot! Go the torts :biggrin2: (having a broken tort myself, I reeeaaaallly like that colour)
> 
> I love Turtle Bunnys' setup, that looks cosy and spacious.
> 
> Is Ryan head over heals yet?



Torts are my absoulte favorite. There were some broken chocolate's in with Turtle, but Ryan fell in love with Turtle pretty much instantly.

So, yep....Ryan loves Turtle Bunny. I have been calling him "Tortle", hehe.


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 20, 2007)

Turtle is sooooo adorable... I love his name... Bunny napping in near future...lol


----------



## myLoki (Sep 20, 2007)

I love Torts of course. I have two so I guess I have to love them. Turtle Bunny is really adorable and reminds me of a baby Loki. :biggrin2:


t.


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Ryan would cry his eyes out if his little Turtle got bunny-napped .


An update....we have a MAJOR amount baby bunny poopies in his NIC pen !


----------



## polly (Sep 20, 2007)

's gorgeous its always nice if your partner is as mad about bunnies as you are :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 20, 2007)

i am posting this again because for some reason it didnt go through the first time.

How freaking cute,a nd how freaking small, i love him, and will be over in a little while to get him:duel. 

He is tooo cute


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 20, 2007)

*polly wrote:*


> its always nice if your partner is as mad about bunnies as you are :biggrin2:


I know and I am loving it, hehe . He had better be anyway...I will have rabbits up until the time when I am sooo old that I can't take care of them anymore.


----------



## grumpybabies (Sep 21, 2007)

I am totally in love and he is sooo tiny, unless Ryan is a giant with huge hands! I am just coming bunny napping myself!


----------



## polly (Sep 21, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *
I know and I am loving it, hehe . He had better be anyway...I will have rabbits up until the time when I am sooo old that I can't take care of them anymore.



At least you don't have to walk them like a dog so you can keep bunnies for longer


----------



## lagadvocate (Sep 21, 2007)

[align=center]WHOA! Somebody sound the cuteness alarm!![/align]
[align=center]:adorable:[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 21, 2007)

It seems as though "TURDLE" poops a lot. I have picutres of this little poop machine. It is a good sign, though!

I am already trying to litter train him. He peed a few places outside of the litter box and pooped outside of it....he hasn't used it once. I guess I was expecting the litte guy to be just like Marlin and use his litter box right away and never peed outside of it, lol.


So, I have to do a full cleaning in a little while on his NIC pen.



Wait....wasn't the one who was supposted to clean since it is HIS bunny onder:? I am OCD though...and can't have a single poop laying around. Ah well, I love cleaning the bunnies. I can't have my bunny-loving fiance slacking off around this time anyway with cleaning...as litter box training needs to get done ASAP.



I think I am going to switch this thread over to the blog section, so that it can become Turtle's blog .



p.s....I also have a baby lop BINKY video to post :thud:.





:rant:


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Sep 22, 2007)

WAAAAAY too cute  And I also love the name Turtle! I have a kitten (totoiseshell(sp?)) named that 

Congrats Ryan! (and you, too )

Jessi


----------



## JamesCarden (Sep 22, 2007)

YAY! pics at last! lol Yeah Rachel takes good care of her bunnies(i was almost gunna get a BEW from her but she only had 1 male and he was older...anyway) VERY good choice! hes going to be a big boy! i would be **** near straining trying not to hold him all the time! luv lops!



James


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 22, 2007)

wheres that video woman :waiting:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 22, 2007)

*turtle, turtle* 

:inlove:


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 22, 2007)

*JamesCarden wrote: *


> YAY! pics at last! lol Yeah Rachel takes good care of her bunnies(i was almost gunna get a BEW from her but she only had 1 male and he was older...anyway) VERY good choice! hes going to be a big boy! i would be darn near straining trying not to hold him all the time! luv lops!
> 
> 
> 
> James



I would get a BEW from Rachel! I totally reccommend her as a breeder. Turtle is already socialized and healthy. I wonder if Rachel with have young BEW's by the time you are ready to get one for your mom? She might be able to do a planned breeding for you?



Hey guys....sorry I didn't get a video up. I stayed the night last night with a friend who is house sitting and I am staying the night again tonight. I think I am going to go home for a little while today to check on Marlin and Turtle (or to make sure Ryan has cleaned, haha!). I can try to get the video up then .


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 22, 2007)

I LLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEE him!!!!! he's soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Turtle's such a cute name. 

You've gotta get him to join!!!!!


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Sep 23, 2007)

Awwwww congrats to Ryan (and you indirectly)!!! He is ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 2, 2007)

"Turtle" got his name changed to *"Brody" *(bruh-oh-dee...say it fast!) It suits him SOOOO much better !


With a new name, comes NEW pictures :biggrin2:...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2007)

Was wondering have the boys met?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 2, 2007)

That last picture is absolutely adorable! He's so cute!

You're a good mommy to little Brody!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 2, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Was wondering have the boys met?



They one time on the couch with me right there. Marlin tried humping him, but I didn't let that happen as Brody is so tiny.

Then, last night I came into the bedroom to find Marlin (who was having play time)...INSIDE of Brody's cage. I almost died! I looked inside Brody's cage and Marlin and him were cuddled together...and Brody's face had been groomed, lol!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> That last picture is absolutely adorable! He's so cute!
> 
> You're a good mommy to little Brody!



Thank you! Brody deserved a good mommy! He could have ended up with someone that didn't know much about bunnies, as he came from the fair.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ohhhh snip snip and bond.*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Was wondering have the boys met?
> ...


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 6, 2007)

Marlin and Brody played together yesterday! Marlin spent tons of time grooming Brody's head, but also tried to love hump him.

I am calling the vet on Monday to set up an appointment for Marlin for the second week in November for his neuter! I want to start bonding Marlin and Morgan like a month after he gets here .











































Excuse the mess...I was in the middle of cleaning .



So who is all for bonding Morgan, Marlin, and Brody for a trio (if possible!) :biggrin2:?!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 6, 2007)

ME!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 6, 2007)

I second that!

They look great together!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 6, 2007)

They do look cute together! Morgan would look cute with them as well!

Just gotta get Marlin and Brody neutered .


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 6, 2007)

Now I'm excited for you :inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > That last picture is absolutely adorable! He's so cute!
> ...



That's where my boys came from. Granted it was a breeder and there are many bunnies in need of a home now but we wanted a show bunny - no castrations or anything and most places require that. Bo was just a spur of the moment. Yep, I was one of those people who saw a cute baby! - we were going to use him for 4H so we did have purpose and we knew we had to learn but we did it over about an hours' time. Then he became my little heart bunner and he's been castrated and he'll never spend a minute in a fair cage in the heat or any of that. 

Ok, done with that..... can I have Brody? lol He is so cute!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 11, 2007)

Brody Bunny would like you to see his new pictures :biggrin2:...


























































:biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 11, 2007)

He is just so adorable.

Make sure you keep taking lots of pictures.

I still regret not taking very many of Macey when she was little!!


----------



## myLoki (Oct 11, 2007)

BABY LOKI LOOKALIKE! I can't stand the cuteness. I never got to see Loki as a baby. It's nice to see what he would have looked like. :biggrin2:

t.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Oct 11, 2007)

*HE IS SO CCUUTEE!*

I love it. I can't stand it! I just want to eat hhiimm up :hearts:

Hows Ryan doing with him?


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 12, 2007)

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Hows Ryan doing with him?


*
BAH HAHAHAHAHA! *

:laugh:


*I* clean Brody.
*I* feed Brody.
*I* water Brody.
*I* play with Brody.
*I* brush Brody.
*I *buy Brody toys.*
*

Mr. "I want a bunny of my own"....sucks :grumpy:. I always tease him and make fun of him for not taking care of Brody, he gets so embarrassed because he knows it is true and that he didn't stick up to his words.


So I really am stuck with another bunny that I didn't need at all, but I do love Brody...even though he nibbles my fingers and pees on MY blanket on the bed. He also loves to not eat his "night poopies" and let them get all smushed into his carpet for ME to clean.

I can tell he is going to be a hell raiser when he gets older. I am going to have my hands so full, that it won't even be funny.
:headsmack


When it comes time for Brody's neuter though, Ryan is paying for it. He wanted the little guy, he pays for it. I am also making him pay for Brody's Oxbow, as I am switching Marlin over to Oxbow's timothy pellets (so him and Morgan are on the same food) and Brody will still be on Oxbow's alfalfa pellets. He eats like a freaking paper shredder.

I can't wait until Brody is an adult rabbit. Baby bunnies are way too tiny and boring, lol. I want him to be a big chubby bunny !



Anyway, thank you all for the wonderful Brody comments . He loves his few RO fans and he wants you to look forward to him and Marlin's Halloween/Fall themed pictures coming soon....ahem...in like a week_-ish_.


:highfive:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 12, 2007)

I adore him, I think I need them both. Toss in Morgan if you don't mind.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 13, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I adore him, I think I need them both. Toss in Morgan if you don't mind.



My boys :biggrin2:!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

:grumpy:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2007)

Brody has a few new nicknames, "Brooodooo" and "Brutal Brody". He is certainly a character. He is definitely not a snuggle bunny, he hates getting his nails cut, hates being on his back, hates being picked up, hates when I tell him to stop chewing up the carpet, ect. 

He is hilarious, and fits in well here. We now have Marlin who is very loving and friendly, Morgan (comes home this month!) who is very laid-back and peaceful, then Brody who is a handful and will make you laugh until you bust a lung.






















If these aren't disapproving, then I don't know what is:




















He LOVES veggies. I just recently started him and Marlin on veggies. He will polish off a plate of veggies in 2 minutes flat. It is nuts!

It's really funny because he is so dopey and gets excited a lot. When I put down a fresh bowl of water with ice in it, he will binky in place then run in and out of his litter box, then go over to the bowl of water and play with the ice cubes with his tongue.

Let's not mention how much of a hay monster he is. Right now I am buying those $10 larger bags of Oxbow Timothy hay, but it looks like I need to go out and find some good hay in this town....he eats hay like a horse in a field.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 1, 2007)

He is ssoo cute! My little nephew has gotten ssoo much bigger!

He sounds like such a little fireball. He reminds me alot of Phinn. 

Yay on Morgan coming home this month


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 1, 2007)

Yaaaaay Brody! It's really nice to see Marlin bunny too though. He's made me like lionheads and now I'm getting one of my own. It's all your fault 

So Amy, I am curious...

Are you going to introduce Morgan to Marlin and Brody since they get along or will you bond Morgand with Marlin and then introduce Brody? I'm curious about whether or not it makes a difference... onder:


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, Silvie...BOTH your nephews have gotten big and cute! Check Marlin's blog in a few minutes to see updated pictures of him and all his loveliness .


MsBinky...

My plan is to neuter Marlin at the end (or middle) of this month, I need to see where I can fit it into my budget, since it is roughly costing me $170-$270 to get Morgan home (depending on how much he weights). Once Marlin is neutered and healed, then I will begin the process of bonding Morgan and Marlin together. Then, once Brody is of age to be neutered, we will get him neutered and wait for him to heal, then try to bond him in with Marlin and Morgan for a trio.


I really don't have any doubts about Morgan and Marlin bonding. Morgan is laid-back, and Marlin is a friendly little guy (like most Lionheads are). I worry about later bonding in Brody....he is such a little fireball (as Silvie puts it ).



:biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 1, 2007)

Ahhhh ok. Well hope all that goes well. Will be awesome to have an all boy trioon RO :biggrin2:Are Madilyn and Mallory bonded?


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 1, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Ahhhh ok. Well hope all that goes well. Will be awesome to have an all boy trioon RO :biggrin2:Are Madilyn and Mallory bonded?



Yep, Mallory and Madilyn are still bonded right now . They are also at Peg's house still.

I hope I can form an all boy trio as well. It would be awesome and neat to see !


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 2, 2007)

Brody when are you coming to live here? I know how to treat a lop. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 2, 2007)

*MsBinky wrote:*


> Are Madilyn and Mallory bonded?


Oh boy - are they ever bonded. They're almost always side by side - either tail to tail or side to side or head to tail or whatever. Rarely are they more than 6" apart.

Tiny has also become attracted to Madilyn....so he lays on the outside of the cage...she lays beside him and then Mallory lays beside her. However, if she isn't by the outside of the cage - Mallory and Tiny do not get along (no fighting - just lots of angry looks at each other). 

If Tiny isn't near their pen and she comes over and lays down in the corner - he'll go lay down beside her and stay there until I rustle the treat bag. But if she isn't there - then he comes over and nudges me and pays more attention to me.

I think sometimes I'm almost jealous of her....but it is soooo good to see her and Mallory so close. When Amy first got here - their bonding wasn't this good but the longer they've been here - the closer they have become. I dread the thought of them ever being separated by illness or death...I didn't realize just HOW close a bonded pair could get.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 2, 2007)

Brody is growing so quickly!

Marlin is making me want a lionhead! :shock:

They are so cute together!


----------

